# Problema con un woofer



## Otrebor (Dic 14, 2006)

Hola, hace poco me compre un woofer Pyramid Mod. wx-85x de 8", y en su ficha tecnica dice que el woofer es de 100w RMS, el problema es que cuando lo conecte a mi amplificador de 20+20w RMS el woofer hacia un ruido que era el ruido de la bobina golpeando el iman, y mi amplificador estaba con el volumen por la mitad!
Mi pregunta es si esto se deve a que no coloque el woofer en un caja (me recomendaron que sea mayor a 40 litros) o que el woofer necesita un crossover??


----------



## thors (Dic 14, 2006)

si esta polarizado correctamente  
es por estar sin  caja y con demasiado volumen 


¡¡¡¡¡ los parlante  estan fabricados para levantar presion SPL  si lo tienes al aire libre no puede levantar presion y saltan como te sucede !!!!


----------



## Guille DJ (Dic 14, 2006)

exacto metelo en una caja que le oponga algun esfuerzo ya que si no es asi la bobina va libre y las gomas tiran sin ningun tipo de esfuerzo hacia atras, y tan fuerte que golpea el fondo del iman, hasta el punto de abollarse y dar menos prestaciones. ponle una cajita, aunque no sea la adecuada, ya veras como varia el resultado, (si es la suya, obtendras resultados perfectos,) 

un saludo


prueba ponerle un xover, pero solo te rebajara la frecuencia de corte, no la amortiguacion.


----------



## Otrebor (Dic 14, 2006)

Gracias thors y guille dj, ya me paresia que tenia que hacer eso, ahora mi idea es ponerle a la caja junto con el woofer un tweeter y un parlante para los medios con filtros cada uno de ellos, al agregarle el tweeter y el parlante tengo que hacer la caja un poco mas grande? y separarlos??


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 15, 2006)

hola otherbor no hace falta que los separes ( si la caja no es exesibamente grande ya que te pasaria lo mismo que te pasa cuando esta sin la caja ) la caja te va a aumentar el rendimiento del woofer pero nunca intente ponerle 100w rms ya que ya sabes donde ba a parar la bobina respecto al crossover mas volumen en los bajos no bas a tener pero bas a tener unos bajos mas profundos y para ese woofer es esencial ponerle un crossover ya  que es para bajos por la suspension de goma .... de todas formas no bas a tener mucha potencia (volumen) pero vas a lograr un sonido de buena calidad espero que te salga lo mejor posible tu proyecto un saludo


----------



## Otrebor (Dic 16, 2006)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola otherbor no hace falta que los separes ( si la caja no es exesibamente grande ya que te pasaria lo mismo que te pasa cuando esta sin la caja ) la caja te va a aumentar el rendimiento del woofer pero nunca intente ponerle 100w rms ya que ya sabes donde ba a parar la bobina respecto al crossover mas volumen en los bajos no bas a tener pero bas a tener unos bajos mas profundos y para ese woofer es esencial ponerle un crossover ya  que es para bajos por la suspension de goma .... de todas formas no bas a tener mucha potencia (volumen) pero vas a lograr un sonido de buena calidad espero que te salga lo mejor posible tu proyecto un saludo



Hola gaston, si pongo el woofer, el parlante para medios y el tweeter en paralelo puedo conectarlos a un amplificador de 100 RMS?? Cuantos watts tengo que mandar al woofer para aprobecharlo al maximo?


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 16, 2006)

hola otherbor lo mas recomendable es que  cada componente lleve su divisor de frecuencias (ya que al woofer produce menos distorcion) bue al woofer mas o menos unos 35wrms para aprobecharlo  a buena calidad de sonido seguro que puedes aumentar la potencia hasta 80wrms pero con mas distorcion ya que el woofer estaria sobrecargado y te duraria un rato funcionando y despues ala basura   bue el twiter le tienes que poner un capacitor de 4.7 o 2.2 uf con eso te andaria perfectamente y para los medios uno de 47 uf todo por 63 v y para los bajos no te sabria desir ya que es mas complejo pero bienen unos divisores para bajos piramid que anda muy bien que cuesta mas o menos 25 pesos y ya con eso tendrais un excelente equipo hi fi aaaa y te dejo un pequeño truquito seria mejor que la caja sea totalmente sellada y con poliuretano adentro como aislante acustico aa y te digoque sea sellada la caja para que cuando le des volumen lo bajos sean  mas profundos y ala vez este tenga mas compresion como te comentaba el amigo esos woofers estan hechos para hacer presion de spl y con eso el woofer no se moveria en bano y la suspension no deje que te pase lo que te pasaba cuando estaba sin la caja osea que la bobina toque el iman  y te digo que no lo dejes que aga eso durante mucho tiempo ya que en un golpe se puede cortar un hio en la bobia y al basurero bue espero haberte ayudado y te repito esperoque tu projecto  sea un exito saludos 


gaston


----------



## ANTONIO ARAMBULA TORRES (Abr 21, 2008)

te recomiendo que hagas una prueba con una caja de carton sellada, haciéndole el orificio para el woofer y para la respiración utiliza un pedazo de tubo de pvc de aproximadamente 3/4 partes del diámetro del woofer, colocalo hacia arriba para evitar que tengas que sujetarlo con tornillos conectado a tu aparato con los bornes + y - de forma adecuada pruebalo a la mitad de la potencia de tu aparato con los controles del ecualizador en flat, ve incrementando la salida de graves paulatinamente y dime que resultados obtuviste, por lo que mencionas tambien puede ser tu amplificador que distorsiona demasiado.


----------



## jose18 (Ago 24, 2010)

que tal tengo una wofer power acustick creo que es chafa porque lo compre varato y es nuevo, lo que pasa es que no hace buenos graves da como unos golpeteos tengo otro que es jbl y suena muy diferente, me e dado cuanta que la suspencion del power acustick es mas suave y el de jbl es mas rigida creen que sea eso el problema lo digo por que la prueba la hice en lamisma caja y con el mosmo  amplificador y con la misma cancion pero  crren qie a eso se deba que la amortiguacion del power acustick es mas suave que la del jbl???  crren que es conveniente reenconarlo con una amortiguacion mas rigida???? a que se debera esta diferenca???


----------

